# Weird copy paste virus?



## wtfvirus (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello,
Whenever I try to copy paste something my clipboard always contains this: http://xp-vista-update.net/?id=71030000330. When I copy paste very fast (less than a second) then I sometimes end up copy pasting what I want, so it's probably some malware..

Here is my HijackThis log, I hope someone can help me.


> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 12:50:18, on 12.07.2008
> Platform: Windows 2003 SP2 (WinNT 5.02.3790)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
> ...


----------



## wtfvirus (Jul 12, 2008)

bump, this is really annoying =(


----------



## wtfvirus (Jul 12, 2008)

does anyone know how to resolve this?


----------



## wtfvirus (Jul 12, 2008)

bump


----------

